# DIRECTV's Most Advanced DVR Now Available at Retailers Nationwide



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thought you guys might want to see this. 

--------------------------------------------------------

New DIRECTV(R) Plus DVR Offers Innovative Features to Help Simplify the Lives of Consumers

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 1, 2005--Just in time for the start of the busy holiday shopping season, DIRECTV's most advanced digital video recorder (DVR), DIRECTV(R) Plus, is available at retail locations nationwide, including more than 1300 Best Buy and Circuit City stores. DIRECTV Plus is available to new and existing DIRECTV customers at no cost, after a $100 mail-in rebate, and can also be purchased directly through 1-800-DIRECTV and DIRECTV.com.

The new DVR's exclusive features, combined with familiar favorites such as one-touch search and recording, instant replay and dual tuner functionality, plus the ability to view primetime network programming on demand, make the DIRECTV(R) Plus DVR the most advanced DVR on the market.

Exclusive features such as Series Link(TM), Record Now/ Pay Later pay-per-view, Bookmarks and DIRECTV Mix Channels, allow viewers to simply choose their favorite programming and watch it at their own convenience. Series Link(TM) automatically records an entire season of the viewer's favorite shows and tracks changes to the programming schedules. Record Now/ Pay Later allows viewers to record all pay-per-view movies and only pay for shows actually viewed. The Bookmarks feature allows viewers to mark their favorite scenes in recorded programs and jump back to them at any time while viewing the program. The DIRECTV Mix Channels enable customers to view up to six live channels, all on one screen. In addition, the new DVR enables users to record and store up to 100 hours of DIRECTV(R) programming, as well as pause and rewind live television for up to 90 minutes.

"DIRECTV has pioneered the television industry for more than 10 years, and now with the launch of DIRECTV(R) Plus and network primetime programming available on demand, is poised to deliver the next generation in television viewing to consumers across the country," said John Suranyi, president, Sales and Service. "DIRECTV Plus is the most sophisticated and robust DVR available today and is yet another exemplary product that showcases DIRECTV's position as a leader in the market."

DIRECTV(R) Plus Quick Reference Guide

DIRECTV(R) Plus Exclusive Features:

-- Series Link(TM) -- Provides viewers with the power to seamlessly
schedule a recording of an entire season of their favorite show.
This feature automatically tracks changes to the programming
schedule to ensure proper recording.

-- Record Now/ Pay Later -- Users can record all pay-per-view (PPV)
movies they might be interested in and only pay for shows they
actually view.

-- Bookmarks -- Customers can easily mark favorite scenes in their
recordings and jump directly to them.

-- Interactive viewing experience -- Supports Interactive
programming, such as:
-- NFL SUNDAY TICKET(TM) interactive -- NFL Sunday Ticket(TM)
Game Mix enables viewers to watch up to eight live NFL games
on one screen. Customers can use their remote to listen to and
direct tune to each channel.
-- DIRECTV Mix Channels -- The first three DIRECTV Mix Channels
-- Sports Mix, News Mix and Kids Mix -- enable customers to
view up to six live channels from different networks, all on
one screen. Customers can use their remote to listen to and
direct tune to each channel.
-- DIRECTV ACTIVE -- Provides customers with a variety of
interactive services, including daily and extended weather
forecasts, financial market summaries, daily horoscopes,
lottery results, pay per view and special DIRECTV promotions.

-- One-Touch Recording -- Customers can record their favorite shows
by pressing one button on their remote control.

-- Picture-in-guide -- The user can browse through various features
of DIRECTV's new user interface while connected to their program,
which is always present in a video window.

-- Playlist -- Displays all recorded content in an organized list,
including convenient groupings of series recordings and DIRECTV
extras.

Additional DIRECTV(R) Plus Features:

-- Advanced Search Capability -- Users can quickly search for shows,
genres, actors, directors, channels, or key words both in upcoming
shows and shows they have previously recorded. Users can also
return to previous searches to find matching programs.

-- Dual Tuner Functionality -- Enables customers to watch one live
program while recording another live program or record two live
programs while watching a previously recorded program.

-- DVR Controls -- Users have full control of their viewing
experience with pause, instant replay, rewind, fast forward, slow
motion and frame-by-frame viewing capability.

-- AutoRecord -- Users can set the new DIRECTV Plus to record all
programs matching a keyword or other criteria.

-- Onscreen caller ID -- Logs phone calls and offers the on-display
convenience of users browsing current or previous calls without
interrupting the television viewing experience(a).

Other significant features that will enhance the viewer experience
include Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 optical outputs and USB ports to support
future services.

(a) Customer must subscribe to a caller ID service through their phone
company.

*Source*


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

eeeerrr... hhhmmmm... what can I say that shows my anger and amusement at the same time to this news release??????

oh, well. Here it goes:

WTF!!!!!!!!!!  :lol: 

D* just shot in his foot. I hope that they will sell a lot of R15 and after they will have the fireback of their overlooking and rushing the half done product to the market with angry customers.

THEY NEED TO TAKE US SERIOUSLY (sorry for the capital letters, the shouting was toward D*'s deaf ears), or else they will pay the consequences.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

It just says it has all those features, not that they all work the way users want them to.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> It just says it has all those features, not that they all work the way users want them to.


No.

They are calling the R15:
"DIRECTV's Most Advanced DVR Now Available at Retailers Nationwide"

This is not true and it is wrong to sell it as the *most advanced DVR*, because to the customer they give the feeling that by buying R15 they are going to have the best DVR that D* has, but it is not the case, the machine is full of bug and incomplete on some aspects.

You can not call skipping recording of scheduled shows "not working the way users want them to". You can not call freez and crash of the machine "not working the way users want them to". It is just not working, period.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Get a grip guy, it was said in jest.

And, not in jest, it said DTV's most advanced. Not THE most advanced. I read that as, "this is the the best they can do. " Scary!


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> No.
> 
> They are calling the R15:
> "DIRECTV' Most Advanced DVR Now Available at Retailers Nationwide"
> ...


Maybe they mean that it's the most advanced DVR that DTV has offered that isn't connected to others like Tivo, etc. "DIRECTV's Most Advanced DVR".

Hey, I know, a technicality, but I'm sure DTV's attorney(s) went through this ad with a super fine tooth comb before releasing it to the public.

Ron


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Get a grip guy, it was said in jest.
> 
> And, not in jest, it said DTV's most advanced. Not THE most advanced. I read that as, "this is the the best they can do. " Scary!


Damn internet. Sometimes you read it in one way and the meaning is other way, a smiley at the end of the sentance would have give the tone of your point of view. 

To be honest, I am now only using R15, because I want to see all its errors and report to wherever I can hoping that they will be fixed before the next HD DVR, as that is the one that I want to have perfect. But, you are right, it is scary that they brag like this of a half done product, that shows their technical capabilities, or they do not get us (end users) seriously maybe thinking that we will be happy with anything they give us, and if the latter is true, they will see the consequences pretty soon.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

No problem :icon_peac


----------



## LauderDave (Jan 5, 2004)

Is it MPEG 4 and does it have optical audio INPUTS as opposed to outputs?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Alexandrepsf said:


> Damn internet. Sometimes you read it in one way and the meaning is other way, a smiley at the end of the sentance would have give the tone of your point of view.
> 
> To be honest, I am now only using R15, because I want to see all its errors and report to wherever I can hoping that they will be fixed before the next HD DVR, as that is the one that I want to have perfect. But, you are right, it is scary that they brag like this of a half done product, that shows their technical capabilities, or they do not get us (end users) seriously maybe thinking that we will be happy with anything they give us, and if the latter is true, they will see the consequences pretty soon.


Don't worry Alex, I read it the same way.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

But they forgot to add...

-- Well all the crap doesn't really work.

-- It's the best thing we have to offer right now.

-- So why don't ya all just go out and get one?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> Get a grip guy, it was said in jest.
> 
> And, not in jest, it said DTV's most advanced. Not THE most advanced. I read that as, "this is the the best they can do. " Scary!


Yes, DTV's most advanced since they dumped their previous Tivo units.

Oh that will make good Ad copy!!!!


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

What do you expect them to say?
"We have a half-baked DVR, won't you come and buy one?"  

Ads and commercials (for any product) never really mean much to me. They are all a pack of lies.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Thought you guys might want to see this.
> 
> DIRECTV(R) Plus, is available at retail locations nationwide, including more than 1300 Best Buy and Circuit City stores.


Then why are they not on the website?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cmtar said:


> Then why are they not on the website?


Maybe they're still working on the website update too. :eek2:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/TIVO.jsp

Heh, sorry but I found them. Must be your user interface:grin:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Or they saw your note and fixed it.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Or is that what the R-10 looks like?


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Or they saw your note and fixed it.


I think he meant the Retail Store Wesbites.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I need to get my eyes and ears checked. Thanks!


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

victor20170 said:


> I think he meant the Retail Store Wesbites.


That's how I interpreted it, too. Circuit City website doesn't know what an R15 is, and Best Buy still has it as "coming soon".


----------



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

I went to Best Buy last weekend. They didn't have any R15's on display, but I started looking at the extra boxes stacked high above the displays and I saw a bunch of R15's. I asked someone to get me one -- which took a while since he didn't know what they were and quote, "I'm not sure we can even sell those yet."

Point is, maybe retailers do have them but are trying to get rid of all the R10's first, or were given a directive by DIRECTV to push the R10's ...


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

fancydancy said:


> I went to Best Buy last weekend. They didn't have any R15's on display, but I started looking at the extra boxes stacked high above the displays and I saw a bunch of R15's. I asked someone to get me one -- which took a while since he didn't know what they were and quote, "I'm not sure we can even sell those yet."
> 
> Point is, maybe retailers do have them but are trying to get rid of all the R10's first, or were given a directive by DIRECTV to push the R10's ...


That sounds reasonable. The new Dtv new subscriber promotion clearly states that you get a free TIVO. If they had said DVR, that could be either. But since they said TIVO, they (at least Dtv themselves, though not necessarily retailers) must be cleaning out all the R10s first.


----------



## JohnVT (Jan 30, 2005)

fancydancy said:


> I went to Best Buy last weekend. They didn't have any R15's on display, but I started looking at the extra boxes stacked high above the displays and I saw a bunch of R15's. I asked someone to get me one -- which took a while since he didn't know what they were and quote, "I'm not sure we can even sell those yet."
> 
> Point is, maybe retailers do have them but are trying to get rid of all the R10's first, or were given a directive by DIRECTV to push the R10's ...


The Vermont Best Buy had the R15 on the shelves for sale last week. Didn't really pay attention what else they had (R10?)... I may go back to get one next week, haven't decided yet, but my father-in-law really wants one. He hasn't read everything written here!!

thanks


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

LauderDave said:


> Is it MPEG 4 and does it have optical audio INPUTS as opposed to outputs?


Why would you want optical audio inputs?


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

JohnVT said:


> The Vermont Best Buy had the R15 on the shelves for sale last week.


Is there only one Best Buy in the entire state of Vermont?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

benn5325 said:


> Why would you want optical audio inputs?


I use the optical audio output from my SD DTivo and HD DTV receiver to feed my surround sound system. The SD Tivo will at least pass through Dolby 2.0 and my HD will pass through 5.1. Granted I don't use my TV's speakers at all, just my sound system. If you don't have a sound system, you wouldn't need the optical outs.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

kc1ih said:


> Is there only one Best Buy in the entire state of Vermont?


Could be. :rolling:


----------



## LauderDave (Jan 5, 2004)

benn5325 said:


> Why would you want optical audio inputs?


DUH, YOU'RE RIGHT. THAT WAS A STUPID QUESTION. SORRY. ANYWAY, IS IT MPEG4?


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Went to Best buy today and the had 2 R15's on the shelf, FINALLY got me one and I love it!!!!


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

That makes one of us. Got mine installed today. What a steaming pile of poop!


----------



## JohnVT (Jan 30, 2005)

kc1ih said:


> Is there only one Best Buy in the entire state of Vermont?


yes!

and when it was first built, they had to replace the large sign on the front because it was too visible from the interstate!!
and we were the last state to NOT have a WalMart (now we have a few!)
and the state capital (Montpelier) does NOT have a McDonalds...

BUT we do have running water

Seriously, in general, we try to have careful growth, so we don't have large ugly 'suburban' areas, and we don't have abandoned downtowns.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

LauderDave said:


> DUH, YOU'RE RIGHT. THAT WAS A STUPID QUESTION. SORRY. ANYWAY, IS IT MPEG4?


Nope, not MPEG4, and it doesn't record HD, so I don't see what the big deal is, and I don't see how D* can call this DVR "the most advanced DVR" out there.

So, everyone is going to get the R15 and then have to upgrade again to another DVR if they want to be able to record MPEG4 and HD. Crazy. D* should have waited and put out one DVR that can receive and record everything.

And no PIP.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

cmtar said:


> Went to Best buy today and the had 2 R15's on the shelf, FINALLY got me one and I love it!!!!


Still no available at any of our Best Buys....not a big deal, just noticed they had none, and after talking to the folks working in that section they had no idea when they would get any.


----------



## Cuda (Oct 16, 2005)

So what's "Really" different with the R15 as opposed to the R10? I just got a R10 about a month ago and it seems to work fine except for a blurry guide menu. I was at the local BustBuy last week and they had at least 20 R15's on the shelf.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Cuda said:


> So what's "Really" different with the R15 as opposed to the R10? I just got a R10 about a month ago and it seems to work fine except for a blurry guide menu. I was at the local BustBuy last week and they had at least 20 R15's on the shelf.


Key Differences:
- R15 does not have dual live buffers, meaning you cannot switch back and forth between the tuners seamlessly like you can on the R10, key for watching sports.

-R15 only allows you to schedule 100 shows max, something you can easily exceed if you record 5 daily shows (do the math on a two week guide). After it hits 100 in its "to do list", you either have to cancel something or you won't be able to schedule anything else. The R10 does not have this problem.

-R15 does not have a "suggestions" type function where it suggests shows you may like and records them in the free space, the R10 does.

-R15 is currently skipping daily recordings for some people

-R15 will not allow you to record during "freeviews" of channels you don't normally receive, the R10 will

-R15 apparently has code built in that will allow events to be erased and a given time, ie order a PPV and it will expire within x number of days.

On the positive side, the R15 has a bigger hard drive, has my VOD, has Caller ID and even though it should never have been released it this shape, most of the issues should be able to be fixed.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

raott said:


> Key Differences:
> - R15 does not have dual live buffers, meaning you cannot switch back and forth between the tuners seamlessly like you can on the R10, key for watching sports.
> 
> -R15 only allows you to schedule 100 shows max, something you can easily exceed if you record 5 daily shows (do the math on a two week guide). After it hits 100 in its "to do list", you either have to cancel something or you won't be able to schedule anything else. The R10 does not have this problem.
> ...


Wow, this thing really does suck.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Okay I know the R15 is crap, but it's their first offering. I mean come on Dish network didn't finally get a decent piece of equipment until the 942 (and it still has a few bugs)! The main thing is don't buy the R15, instead wait a little while for a second gen reciever. There will be something in the pipe eventually.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

The problem with that is that it's *not* their first offering. It's anywhere from their third to their fifth offering (depending on whether you count it as "TiVo, UltimateTV, R15" or "TiVo Series 1, UltimateTV, TiVo Series 2" or "TiVo Series 1, UltimateTV, TiVo Series 2, TiVo High Definition", etc.) The slack that is being cut is not deserved, IMO.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I hijacked this from another forum just to show that to a non TIVO influenced buyer see things differently:

I am an R15 user and am happy with it, in fact I have two of them. They are my first DVR's so I am unable to compare them with other technology such as TiVO.
-
From all of the various forums I have read, it seems that the R15 problems appear to be primarily associated with only a couple of key issues. One is capacity - how many recordings can be in your to-do list, and how many entries in your prioritizer. Where people seem to run into problems here is if they schedule a number of series to record. Other problems also appear to be related to the series-link features or capability.
-
My use, which has not resulted in any problems, has on one of the units been to record only movies - so no series recording at all, and on the other unit I have scheduled one series program to record, and the daily local and network news (also a series in effect). Both have worked properly, and I have not missed any recordings or had any crashes, freezes or resets, which some people have complained about. I have also seen posts regarding problems recording back to back 30 minute shows. One other common problem appears to be the unit records both first run, and rerun shows regardless if you tell it first run only. I have not experienced any of these problems, but enough people have that it is obvious they effect some, perhaps many, units.
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

My point I guess is that we all react to what we've been exposed to. This person is liking it for what it is, his first PVR. DTV is marketing to those folks, they realize the rest of us are going to be hard to move.
If more people buy PVR's, better products will show up. Competition is good. DTV has put money in this and I don't think they will ignore the feedback they are getting.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> The problem with that is that it's *not* their first offering. It's anywhere from their third to their fifth offering (depending on whether you count it as "TiVo, UltimateTV, R15" or "TiVo Series 1, UltimateTV, TiVo Series 2" or "TiVo Series 1, UltimateTV, TiVo Series 2, TiVo High Definition", etc.) The slack that is being cut is not deserved, IMO.


It IS Dtv's first DVR that they've developed themselves. There's apparently a learning curve.

I'm not sure what you mean by cutting slack or what that would even have to do with this situation? What do you suggest we should do, leave Dtv? Some may, eventually - when all the DTivos have died. But that's not for several years. Who knows what DVRs will be available by then. So I don't really understand your point. Should we be angry with Dtv? I don't really see the big deal or why the R15 has become so divisive. If you don't want an R15, get an R10 - there are still plenty. Or just wait and see what happens with the R15 over the next year or so. If you still don't like what Dtv has to offer once all your DTivos have died and you can't find anymore to buy, then decide what to do then.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

eengert said:


> It IS Dtv's first DVR that they've developed themselves. There's apparently a learning curve.


Not that it matters (who cares who wrote the software? It's still the latest and at least the third DirecTV DVR), but it's not that, either. It's the first DVR that NDS developed for DirecTV. But I see forum posts that indicate their other DVR, Sky+, is nearly as old as the DSR6000.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I am curious, I too assume these mimic the Sky+ box but is that all just an assumption? Has it been printed somewhere official that they used that for the base?

If it has, I agree, they should have done a better job. On the other hand, if this was a built from scratch (reverse engineering) box, alpha tested by DTV employees with little knowledge of what a DVR can do, it's about right.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

No, it is definitely NDS's XTV. And I was wrong: *XTV pre-dates the DSR6000*.

So now that we know they've been working on it for about six years, feel better about that fix that's coming any day now?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> No, it is definitely NDS's XTV. And I was wrong: *XTV pre-dates the DSR6000*.
> 
> So now that we know they've been working on it for about six years, feel better about that fix that's coming any day now?


That's your quality software development cycle. :goodjob:

Oh, how does the R15 really differ from XTV or Sky+. Or is it the exact same box?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

And if I think a good portion of the glitches are guide data related, the data would not be coming from the same XTV source would it?


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

eengert said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by cutting slack or what that would even have to do with this situation? What do you suggest we should do, leave Dtv? Some may, eventually - when all the DTivos have died. But that's not for several years. Who knows what DVRs will be available by then. So I don't really understand your point. Should we be angry with Dtv? I don't really see the big deal or why the R15 has become so divisive. If you don't want an R15, get an R10 - there are still plenty. Or just wait and see what happens with the R15 over the next year or so. If you still don't like what Dtv has to offer once all your DTivos have died and you can't find anymore to buy, then decide what to do then.


Time is shorter than you think. On the SD side, you're right, there should be tivo based machines available one way or another for anyone who really needs one, for a long time. It's the imminent (?) HD expansion which is really troublesome. DirecTV continues to roll out it's new mpeg4 HD LIL service to more cities each week, and there is no HD DVR available for use with those services. There have been vague promises of a HD machine with essentially the same software as the r15, with availability mentioned from January to a year from now. (In other words, no one really knows.) Do they really expect hr10 users in these markets to be happy about going back to a dvr-less HD world? And if they do get a HD dvr released, there won't be a choice. It's either that r15-like machine, or no dvr at all.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Hi: I am 80 yrs old and have been quite up to date with DirecTV's stuff - presently have a DirecTV HR10-250, 3 SD Tivos and 2 SD receivers. Will someone be kind enough to explain the differences between the H20, R15 and the so-called new DirecTV plus DVR? I would appreciate this info. I presently receive my local HD's over an outside antenna but the broadcast antennas are in St Pete - about 50 miles away and I am on the fringe for reception. I am in Winter Haven, Fl and about to be able to receive the LIL's in HD from Tampa/St.Pete.

Thanks.


----------



## DTivoFan (Jul 30, 2005)

The R15 and DirecTV Plus are the same thing -- the new SD DVR. The H20 is the new HD receiver that will work in the new HD LIL markets; it is not a DVR. The HR20 will be the new DVR for the HD LIL markets, and is expected in the 2nd quarter of 2006.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> And if I think a good portion of the glitches are guide data related, the data would not be coming from the same XTV source would it?


Not sure. But if the guide data is causing a good portion of the glitches why don't UltimateTV and Tivo units have problems. Now, it you're going with the "excuse" that UltimateTV and Tivo fixed the guide data, then why isn't DTV?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Not sure. But it the guide data is causing a good portion of the glitches why don't UltimateTV and Tivo units have problems. Now, it you're going with the "excuse" that UltimateTV and Tivo fixed the guide data, then why isn't DTV?


I don't know about UTV but Tivo made the smarter decision and looks at the air date not the flag. Was a bad decision on D's part but even them Tivo screws up now and then and I get stuff I don't want but thats far less then what I get right now.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> I don't know about UTV but Tivo made the smarter decision and looks at the air date not the flag. Was a bad decision on D's part but even them Tivo screws up now and then and I get stuff I don't want but thats far less then what I get right now.


The guide data can be screwed up simply from the network. Many times Comedy Central's "The Daily Show..."'s guide data is a generic description from 1999 forcing one to pick first run and repeats if you want to see ALL the first runs. Seems to come into play more when the show takes a week off. After that the next week's guide data from CC doesn't list shows as new.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> The guide data can be screwed up simply from the network. Many times Comedy Central's "The Daily Show..."'s guide data is a generic description from 1999 forcing one to pick first run and repeats if you want to see ALL the first runs. Seems to come into play more when the show takes a week off. After that the next week's guide data from CC doesn't list shows as new.


I have the problem with South Park and The Simpsons the most often. Wish they would get it right. Gets annoying when you get a bunch of repeats in it and you have NO idea what the episode is even about.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> I have the problem with South Park and The Simpsons the most often. Wish they would get it right. Gets annoying when you get a bunch of repeats in it and you have NO idea what the episode is even about.


How about when SP does something like their Top 25 Cartman Episodes and each description is "Funny Kids in SP get funnier" or whatever their lame generic description is. CC can't spend the time to actually put the description in? Bogus.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

DTIVOFAN:

Thanks for the quick reply. Appreciate the info. Never too old to learn something new!!


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> The guide data can be screwed up simply from the network. Many times Comedy Central's "The Daily Show..."'s guide data is a generic description from 1999 forcing one to pick first run and repeats if you want to see ALL the first runs. Seems to come into play more when the show takes a week off. After that the next week's guide data from CC doesn't list shows as new.


Another example is that of Leno and Conan. I record each of them each night on one of my hr10s, keeping 1 episode at a time. I always get the primary episode recorded correctly, or not if it's a repeat, but once a week or so I have to go into the to do list and remove the later 2am and 3am repeats. It's the same situation, with just a generic description. This effects all DirecTV dvrs. Also, I've been complaining to DirecTV for a long time about the way they reformat their guide data for sports events. Team1 @ Team2 for a program title is apparently aimed at those who watch live tv and use the on screen guide alot, but it's extremely dvr-unfriendly. NFL games, for example, don't even have "NFL" anywhere in the title, episode, or description. That's just stupid. This also effects all DirecTV dvrs.

The r15 takes the same data stream and is therefore subject to these same problems. But to blame it's other problems, such as partial and missed recordings, and recording correctly marked repeats when it shouldn't, seems a stretch to me. As you pointed out above, if UTV and directivo units can do it properly, for the most part, the r15 should be able to as well. It the tivo units use some kind of "magic data", then DirecTV needs to find some of that magic for themselves.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Not sure. But if the guide data is causing a good portion of the glitches why don't UltimateTV and Tivo units have problems. Now, it you're going with the "excuse" that UltimateTV and Tivo fixed the guide data, then why isn't DTV?


Gosh Wolf, at least give me a chance to walk into your traps:sure:

I was trying to figure just that out. I think Tivo does add to the data (or did) so I agree totally that DTV needs to get a grip on this. Should be fairly fixable and clear up a lot of the "glitches" people are seeing.

Maybe you could volunteer to parse all their data for the in return for free HBO!:lol:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That's your quality software development cycle. :goodjob:
> 
> Oh, how does the R15 really differ from XTV or Sky+. Or is it the exact same box?


Well, R15 and Sky+ (and others in Brazil, Mexico, Australia, and Israel) are _instances_ of XTV, which is a PVR integration platform. My guess is that the R15 hardware would be the oddball, and that the others would be fairly similar to each other (probably using DVB).


----------



## nabsltd (Nov 18, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I don't know about UTV but Tivo made the smarter decision and looks at the air date not the flag. Was a bad decision on D's part but even them Tivo screws up now and then and I get stuff I don't want but thats far less then what I get right now.


It's a financial decision by DirecTV/NDS. ISTR TiVo has a patent on that way of determining what constitutes a "first run" show.


----------



## nabsltd (Nov 18, 2005)

walters said:


> Well, R15 and Sky+ (and others in Brazil, Mexico, Australia, and Israel) are _instances_ of XTV, which is a PVR integration platform. My guess is that the R15 hardware would be the oddball, and that the others would be fairly similar to each other (probably using DVB).


That shouldn't make a difference, if programming is done right.

I talked with a TiVo programmer, and apparently one thing that they got out of writing software for a DirecTV DVR was the virtualization of channels. In other words, a "channel" is stored internally in the same way on all TiVo, but how to tune to it is separate, and based on what kind of channel it is (coming in via RF or video on SA TiVos, satellite on DirecTiVos, OTA HD on HR10-250). Apparently, though, the logic for DirecTV, OTA HD, and the upcoming CableCard TiVo is identical, in that all use a "base frequency" (transponder on sat, channel on OTA and cable) and a "sub-channel". DVB is identical, so TiVo could create a DVB TiVo in a few weeks, given the hardware.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

nabsltd said:


> That shouldn't make a difference, if programming is done right.
> 
> I talked with a TiVo programmer, and apparently one thing that they got out of writing software for a DirecTV DVR was the virtualization of channels. In other words, a "channel" is stored internally in the same way on all TiVo, but how to tune to it is separate, and based on what kind of channel it is (coming in via RF or video on SA TiVos, satellite on DirecTiVos, OTA HD on HR10-250). Apparently, though, the logic for DirecTV, OTA HD, and the upcoming CableCard TiVo is identical, in that all use a "base frequency" (transponder on sat, channel on OTA and cable) and a "sub-channel". DVB is identical, so TiVo could create a DVB TiVo in a few weeks, given the hardware.


Actually, as I understand it, the HDVR2 *is* a DVB receiver (developed when Dish and DirecTV were trying to merge), and that it loads a special DirecTV-mode emulator at bootup.

In any case, I was only addressing the question of whether the R15 was hardware-identical to Sky+. What you describe is certainly standard software process (or would be for anyone who knows what they're doing). I'm sure XTV is similar with regard to platform-specific code.


----------



## twither (Dec 9, 2005)

This is Advanced? What about online scheduling, TiVoToGo, digital picture viewer, multi-room viewing, geez. Now those would be advanced features from DirecTV


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Just keep repeating........."It's not TIVO"

As my only other choices for programming are local cable or DISH then I have to continue to hope DTV will get the bugs worked out. Some are already seeing some changes from the initial setup based on guide data fixes. I'll keep hoping. If it doesn't it's their dime they wasted. The monthly mirror is no big deal.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I realize apologizing for this thing's defects is a habit, but the prior post wasn't complaining about that. He was complaining about features that could (and should) have been in our hands for the last few years.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

walters said:


> I realize apologizing for this thing's defects is a habit, but the prior post wasn't complaining about that. He was complaining about features that could (and should) have been in our hands for the last few years.


I understood what the poster was saying. The lists of things folks want is infinite. All the makers of software in their "infinite wisdom" think they know what we need and they get some of it right and get some wrong. I'd love to be able (as I bet you would) to design my own box from scratch using the code from all the makers of PVR's, computer OS's and mix in some Cisco wireless with it. Alas we're at the hands of the corporations so we keep trying and hoping that what they give us will be suitable for our needs.

If that sounds like an apology for this "things defects", it's not. :nono2:

It's just the reality of life, liberty and the pursuit of a flawless piece of software.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I understood what the poster was saying.


If you say so. I'm new here and only beginning to get used to your non sequitur posts I suppose.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well thos things aren't actually in DirecTivo without hacking either 

People can say what they want but I would guess the people who actually hack their Tivo's are a VERY small % of the total Tivo users.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I understand many are frustrated with the fact that TIVO and Direct TV parted ways. It was quite evident by the reaction at the TCF to run the discussion off and (maybe in some minds) hope it would just go away. Others are hoping that DTV will fail and their loyalty to TIVO vindicated (some of whom drift in here to throw an occasional insult) . I just don't think that either of those things will happen and, for my use, I hope the R15 will do well and improve. I don't think 30 days is the time for me to decide if that is not going to happen.

Personally I have had one instance of a series link glitch, I have had no recordings that did not record (except the series link problem) but I have had too many recordings (repeats). My drive is now 60% full and my dual testing with my DTV/TIVO box is proof to me that this box as is works for me as well as my DTV/TIVO.

Others have not had that experience, I can only speak for how it works for my use. I want to see it work as DTV is what the driving point is for me, and therefore I want to see them succeed. I think the folks here that are trying to correlate what problems they have so that DTV can easily see what the "gorilla testers" have problems with is beneficial to us all. I just want to stay focused on those problems and their resolution rather than trying to shout people down.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree on all you said. I am focused as well on the R15 and even sold my DirecTivo. But there is one thing that we should keep doing, keep the pressure on DirecTV, the other night when I talked to a CRS agent, she told me that there should not be a lot of problem with R15 because there is not much calls about it. I told her that after Christmas she will see how the amount of calls will increase, but I think if any of us call them at least once, they will realise that there is actually big issues and they need to react ASAP.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I have taken the time to write them, post here and on their forum. I have not called them as I think the "first line" CSR's of most companies have even less impact on getting things changed than we the customers do.

Of course they probably bulk delete their emails too.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ISWIZ said:


> I understand many are frustrated with the fact that TIVO and Direct TV parted ways. It was quite evident by the reaction at the TCF to run the discussion off and (maybe in some minds) hope it would just go away. Others are hoping that DTV will fail and their loyalty to TIVO vindicated (some of whom drift in here to throw an occasional insult) . I just don't think that either of those things will happen and, for my use, I hope the R15 will do well and improve. I don't think 30 days is the time for me to decide if that is not going to happen.
> 
> Personally I have had one instance of a series link glitch, I have had no recordings that did not record (except the series link problem) but I have had too many recordings (repeats). My drive is now 60% full and my dual testing with my DTV/TIVO box is proof to me that this box as is works for me as well as my DTV/TIVO.
> 
> Others have not had that experience, I can only speak for how it works for my use. I want to see it work as DTV is what the driving point is for me, and therefore I want to see them succeed. I think the folks here that are trying to correlate what problems they have so that DTV can easily see what the "gorilla testers" have problems with is beneficial to us all. I just want to stay focused on those problems and their resolution rather than trying to shout people down.


you've said it well Dave


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> If you say so. I'm new here and only beginning to get used to your non sequitur posts I suppose.


walters,

You have to keep in mind that ISWIZ and Kanyon71 are THE "poster" boys for the R15. Now by "poster" boys I am referring to the fact that I'm sure there's a poster of both of them :heart:ing their R15's. :lol: But I also am referring to the fact that they are the two most overly positive "posters" to this topic.

Now in reading their posts they mention they haven't had hardly any problems with their R15 But don't really stress test their machines much. You know, maybe a Dr. Phil or Judge Judy every day. :eek2: :eek2: So it seems a tad funny that they continue to jump on anyone that has any "non-positive" comment on the R15 as if to defend the honor of DTV for releasing this product.

ISWIZ and Kanyon71,

Everyone here is very aware of your positions on the R15. We're also aware of the fact that DTV should be given the chance to repair their half-hearted attempted and producing a DVR and we accept that.

A bit ago there were those throwing barbs from one side of the fence to the other. Myself included. I've taken to the back seat a typically just read. ISWIZ and Kanyon71 seem to feel the need to tag team any questionable comment regarding the R15. I jumped in here hopfully so that ISWIZ an Kanyon71 may consider reading for a bit also. If you must defend you unit to make you happy with your decision fine. But give new folks a little slack. They're not use to your point of view as the rest of us are.

Also, please note the large amount of sarcasim in the above post so don't come back offended.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> walters,
> 
> You have to keep in mind that ISWIZ and Kanyon71 are THE "poster" boys for the R15. Now by "poster" boys I am referring to the fact that I'm sure there's a poster of both of them :heart:ing their R15's. :lol: But I also am referring to the fact that they are the two most overly positive "posters" to this topic.
> 
> ...


down boy!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Wolff, even the police occasionally shoot an unarmed suspect. 

I currently have 23 items in the prioritizer
51 in the TODO list with 50 in the history. That's a lot of Judge Judy to watch so I can't stay long. 

Have a great day!


----------



## BryaninMO (Dec 10, 2005)

Can you tell me how to switch tuners on the R15? On the R10's it was simple. Press info and arrow down. I am installing alot of these R15"s and I cannot figure out how to switch tuners. Thx.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

I have personally spoken to hundreds of R15 users as we have sold almost 1000 R15s to date and I want you to know that the vast majority like their R15 and enjoy the many new features they have. Of course, we all expect DIRETCV to fix the bugs very quickly and I believe we will see several upgrades in the next few weeks.

We all love TiVo's interface, however the future of DIRECTV's DVR products have just arrived and they developed a very nice design and in the very near future we will be using our USB ports to interact with many other DVB compliant CE devises. That's when we will all be impressed with these advanced DVRs.

-Robert


----------



## Ken Howe (Aug 9, 2005)

*tisk* *tisk* Shameless...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Ken Howe said:


> *tisk* *tisk* Shameless...


one troll wakes up and they all wake up:lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

BryaninMO said:


> Can you tell me how to switch tuners on the R15? On the R10's it was simple. Press info and arrow down. I am installing alot of these R15"s and I cannot figure out how to switch tuners. Thx.


If the unit had PIP switching tuners would be very easy.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Bryan,

As of right now there is no way of switching tuners. This is one of the things rumored to be in the next update but no one knows for sure.


----------



## dvrtester (Nov 24, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I have personally spoken to hundreds of R15 users as we have sold almost 1000 R15s to date and I want you to know that the vast majority like their R15 and enjoy the many new features they have. Of course, we all expect DIRETCV to fix the bugs very quickly and I believe we will see several upgrades in the next few weeks.
> 
> We all love TiVo's interface, however the future of DIRECTV's DVR products have just arrived and they developed a very nice design and in the very near future we will be using our USB ports to interact with many other DVB compliant CE devises. That's when we will all be impressed with these advanced DVRs.
> 
> -Robert


Wank wank. Toe the line!!


----------

